
The American Diet: 34 Gigabytes a Day  - flashingpumpkin
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/12/09/the-american-diet-34-gigabytes-a-day/?partner=rss&emc=rss
======
mattlanger
> The report suggests the average American consumes 34 gigabytes of content
> and 100,000 words of information in a single day.

Whoa, that's a lot of data.

Interestingly, though, the Comcast ToS (just as an example:
<http://www.comcast.net/terms/network/amendment/>) would see users capping out
on bandwidth allotments in just a week at this suggested rate: _250 GB/month
is an extremely large amount of data, much more than a typical residential
customer uses on a monthly basis. Currently, the median monthly data usage by
our residential customers is approximately 2 - 3 GB._

Granted, those gigabytes can come via non-internet channels, but that number
still seems mighty high.

